# Would a single boiler suffice?



## steelartsa (Feb 22, 2018)

I live alone and mainly drink long black coffee. I really don't care for hot milky stuff and my girlfriend, who is primarily a tea drinker, also dislikes hot milk in her coffee. So, a fairly simple question (I hope), should a single boiler machine be what I'm looking for? I'm thinking that anything else would be overkill?

The Lelit Mara does appeal though as one can draw off hot water which would save having to boil a kettle. But, the Lelit Anna TEM is under half the price so 400 quid for what a kettle can do seems very expensive even though the Mara is a thing of beauty and almost like an industrial work of art. I'm torn between the two and will probably go for the Anna, but what do you think? Is this a false economy or will I end up upgrading again? The Lelit Anna seems to offer all I'd require but the Mara is like a sculpture even though I wouldn't use half of its features.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Absolutely - a single boiler is all you need 

The Mara is a heat exchanger so will have super milk steaming abilities you'd never use but will be powering the boiler for no reason.

If you really like the e61 group head on the Mara you could go for something like the ecm classika which is single boiler e61 with pid


----------

